# Gippsland Water Dragons



## saratoga (Jan 10, 2009)

A few photos of Water Dragons from East Gippsland and a Black Rock Skink thrown in.

Also a habitat shot....the place was crawling with Dragons.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 10, 2009)

WOW that is one nice water dragon. I have never seen a gippy with such nice colours


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice place huh Greg. I think i may have visited this area a few times over the years.
Looks very familiar, no rbb?
The gippsland water dragon have always been my favourites, the old males look awesome,
and the first pic here is a ripper.


----------



## saratoga (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks Baz...I'm sure you know this place..think its quite well known. No RBBs unfortunately....it was a rather cool day and I spent the hour or so there just watching the dragons. Did see a couple of RBBs closer to the coast...might post a couple of shots later but no real good ones...need to find a good spot closer to home for them

In the meantime here is the Black Rock Skink I forgot to include


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, where is that? Might have to take a drive over there on a couple of my days off!


----------

